# Welps



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

Woke up with welps this morning, face, arms , hands and legs.
I can think of nothing that would have caused them- haven't eaten anything different.
Working on remodeling the house but can't see any difference here either- sigh, just the same dust.....
In the past welps have come after eating rabbit- never did figure that one out! I had raised and eaten rabbits for years. Usually my welps would come when drinking grape juice or grape soda. Not every time but enough to know to drink it only very infrequently.
I have taken colloidal silver for the last several days a first time for me but I had a severe ear infection.
If anyone has suggestions, I would like to hear them!
W.F.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you mean hives? I would look to the brand of silver you are using. Perhaps it has something in it that you are allergic to?
Diphenhydramine (benedryl) will get rid of the hives. But I would stop taking the silver until you know for sure what caused the hives. You don't want to go into anaphylactic shock.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Not a good idea to use this product. It has no beneits to the body, and can cause side effects and other drug interactions for meds you may be taking already.

Side effects from using colloidal silver products may include neurologic problems (such as seizures), kidney damage, stomach distress, headaches, fatigue, and skin irritation. Colloidal silver may interfere with the body's absorption of the following drugs: penacillamine, quinolones, tetracyclines, and thyroxine.

Skin irritation would be your hives.....

Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I vaguely wondered about the CS sigh!
Now I wonder how to get rid of these hives. Where is is on my inner thigh has changed to a solid discolored area.
Alcohol relieves it some but when my hands swell......


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I strongly disagree with caroline on colloidal silver. It is safe if it is a good quality product. But obviously not all are good quality. I've taken it many times with no problem, as have most members of my family.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> I strongly disagree with caroline on colloidal silver. It is safe if it is a good quality product. But obviously not all are good quality. I've taken it many times with no problem, as have most members of my family.


Before I post i do my homework.....and I am fully aware of CS and its side effects. While it may work for some, no med or remedy works well for everyone. Best to have a doc check out those hives.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> Do you mean hives?


Welts? etc?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Allergy is the most common reason and an over the counter allergy tablet can possibly clear it up. 

You can get hives from food too when your allergic to it. So eating rabbit, getting hives says allergy all over it. It may not of been the rabbit but also could of been anything it was cooked in, with, or touched.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everybody. I'm new to the forum and saw a thread I may actually have an answer to. I have the same problem as Waiting Falcon. When I get hives they migrate all over my body (yes, all over) and burn like I'm being attacked by fire ants. I also get heart palpitations and my joints ache. I have been in for more blood tests, allergy tests, and specialist tests than I would care to mention or pay for. I finally googled all of my symptoms at the same time and came up with sulfite sensitivities. It made sense in my case because I have a reaction to sulfa drugs and sulphates in body care products. Lucky me. I have the trifecta of sulfur sensitivities. 

I have been researching this exhaustively trying to understand it. What bites is that there really isn't a test they can do for it. Also, everyone has different levels of sensitivity. I just know that it isn't fun and has totally changed my lifestyle. I may be totally off base here but you sure sound like me and my problems.

You mentioned that you would get hives from drinking grape juice. Grapes are one of the most highly sulfited foods. I had to move from Fresno (raisin capital of the world) because it became so bad that I was blacking out while I was driving. I boarded my horses in an area surrounded by grape vineyards. You also said that you are remodeling. Are you putting up sheet rock? Sheetrock contains gypsum. Gypsum is a very soft mineral composed of calcium sulfate dihydrate. When we remodeled our kitchen I thought I was going to die. As for eating rabbit, you're probably sensitive to something in their feed. There are tons of sulfites and sulphates in commercially prepared animal foods. I was getting sick from our chickens' eggs and meats. I even tried organic but their food is loaded with "natural sulfur". I changed their diet to a homemade 'tweaked' one that I seem to be able to tolerate. If you're remodeling you may be eating more convenience foods. They are all loaded. As for the colloidal silver, many vitamins and medications have a sulfite base to preserve freshness. The FDA only requires manufacturers to announce sulfites if they're more than 10ppm.

My allergist explained allergies and sensitivities to me as a rain barrel. Your allergies or sensitivities are the water in the barrel. Most of the time the water doesn't spill over. Stressors are like rocks that go into the barrel causing the water to rise. Being sick, remodeling, family issues, and foods with your allergen all contribute to exacerbating your symptoms. If this is really your problem then you just need to find a way to keep your rain barrel from overflowing. It has been a constant battle for me. You don't sound as sensitive as me but this could very well be your problem. I could write a book on what I've learned. I hope this helps. Good luck. 

Here is a pretty good, easy to understand website.
http://www.readingtarget.com/nosulfites/book.htm#Top


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Waiting Falcon - how are you?


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I am much better thank you. I used menthol alcohol to stop the itching. Although I have had hives before this is the first time I have had peeling to go with it.The peeling is mainly on my fingers that swelled so badly. I still have the blotches but at least the itching is gone.
For sure as andabigmac said, I am in stress with the move, the remodeling, all that goes with it. The sheet rock dust has been everywhere.
We each react to things differently for sure.


----------

